# Orlando Clipper Skiff



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

number 2


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

found this, looks similar


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I guess nobody has experience with the Orlando Clipper boats.

I have a question regarding what to look for in a project skiff. I ended up passing on this little skiff. It needed a new transom along with alot of other fiberglass work. One thing that bothered me was how flexible the whole hull was. I stepped on the bench seat and it was quite spongey and flexible, as was the floors. You could see the floor bow when I stepped on it. To me, this seemed a little extreme. Do all these little fiberglass hulls do this? I really wasn't expecting this.


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is the original link if anyone else is interested.

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/2220636265.html


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the lines of it and tried to find one a while back for a project. I'm to vested in my classic now. I don't see that there is a title for it


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no Idea if i missed it but it looks like there is no title, so i wouldn't get it myself


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

The guy told me it did have a title.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

well make sure everything matches on the title and go for it


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Orlando Clipper started out making aluminum skiffs in the early fifties (as I recall) using aircraft aluminum, since it was easy to acquire post-war. Those skiffs are still around. I see them all over Central Florida. They are well made and sturdy and were rated for higher horsepower than you'd imagine. 

In later years they moved to fiberglass. I have never been too impressed with the fiberglass models, but to be fair, fiberglass was a fairly new material back then and I doubt that the designs were much more than copies of wooden and aluminum designs done in fiberglass.


----------

